# Top Expat Destinations 2015



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mexico is listed as 2nd destination. I've been to Ecuador and don't understand why expats go there instead. I found it much more expensive than Mexico as it's pegged on the U.S. Dollar. Or perhaps it's just because I love Mexico!
https://www.internations.org/expat-insider

Mexico tops the charts in the Ease of Settling In Index this year, due to the easygoing culture and friendly populace. It is easy to get used to the local culture, say over four out of five expats (82%), their mouths probably full of tacos.
https://www.internations.org/expat-insider/2015/mexico


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The figures do not make any sense. I wonder who they include in expats..In France , in Spain, Italy Greece and many other European countries there are areas full of expats from other European countries and it is hard to believe that Luxembourg would have more expats than some of the larger counties..How about Germany with the Turks and France with Maroccans, Algerians Tunisians? I guess they go there for work and not to retire so they are immigrants rather than expats or they are not considered by the survey.. Something is way off in the ranking of Ecuador being number 1.
What is their definition of expat I wonder.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I think it is a "gimmick" to attract the US retiree and more USD. I put zero faith in these "reports".


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> Mexico is listed as 2nd destination. I've been to Ecuador and don't understand why expats go there instead. I found it much more expensive than Mexico as it's pegged on the U.S. Dollar. Or perhaps it's just because I love Mexico!


Some choose Ecuador because the financial requirement to qualify for residency is lower than Mexico's. Ecuador requires only $800/month income for an individual, $900 for a couple. (The requirement has not been adjusted upward in some time, and rumor has it that it may soon increase.)

I, myself, have considered Ecuador because I easily meet the financial qualification for residency, but will find it difficult, probably impossible, to meet Mexico's. While I do not feel the ethical and moral qualms expressed by some over staying in Mexico for 180-day cycles of leaving and reentering, this choice comes with some uncertainty and anxiety about the ability to repeat the process long-term. Mexico could change the law, or change the enforcement of the current law at any time. If this happened, I would either be illegally in the country, or locked out. I find as I age that the security of legal residency is more and more appealing! 

While I do not consider myself elderly, it seems the rest of the world is just beginning to. (Go figure!) Taking on the risk of becoming an elderly illegal alien is not a terribly appealing notion, and becoming less so with each day that passes. Although if I am convinced the risk is minimal, I might still choose living in Mexico on a series of 180-day visas, over the security of residency in Ecuador--for now, at least, while I am healthy and energetic.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

> "..this choice (multiple consecutive 180-day tourist visits) comes with some uncertainty and anxiety about the ability to repeat the process long-term. Mexico could change the law, or change the enforcement of the current law at any time."


There are already accounts of this happening. The border crossing from Belize into the Mexican Yucatan is one. There was at least one report from the Texas border where a person(s) were warned that 'this is the last time'. 

Having said that, I don't 'believe' that this is a growing occurrence but maybe rather an official using their 'right' to set conditions.

YMMV


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My suspicion is that those who had difficulties were “profiled“ and failed to satisfy the officer. I also suspect that staying a day or three north of the border would probably make having such a problem almost negligible. Just turning around and re-entering is probably not a good idea, as it makes the intention to subvert the tourist permit pretty obvious.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

On more than one occasion, as I turned in my tourist card, I asked when I could get another. The usual response (in Laredo) was right now, if I wanted. However, in the last 3-4 years, at least 2 times I was told that I had to wait a day. I normally waited 3 months.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

coondawg said:


> On more than one occasion, as I turned in my tourist card, I asked when I could get another. The usual response (in Laredo) was right now, if I wanted. However, in the last 3-4 years, at least 2 times I was told that I had to wait a day. I normally waited 3 months.


...or just go to the next closest border crossing?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

derek.larson said:


> ...or just go to the next closest border crossing?


That's a possibility, but as the country becomes more and more "computerized", every crossing will have the same information on everybody coming in or a tourist card; who, when and where.

My take on it: If I knew I'd never be able to meet the financial requirements to live permanently in Mexico, I would scurry to a place I could cut it and make the best of it. Living on the six month "maybe" plan is courting too much anxiety in one's old age.

Good luck on winning the lottery so you can join us in sunny Mexico.
Otherwise, good luck finding another home that works!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> Living on the six month "maybe" plan is courting too much anxiety in one's old age.


Yes, this is much more on my mind than it was, say, 10 years ago. Right now I'm thinking of returning for 6 months, and then leaving to take a trip to check out Ecuador--who knows, maybe I'll find I like it as much as Mexico. In addition to social security, I have additional rental income, but my understanding is that only the social security is considered in determing whether I meet Mexico's income requirement.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TurtleToo said:


> Yes, this is much more on my mind than it was, say, 10 years ago. Right now I'm thinking of returning for 6 months, and then leaving to take a trip to check out Ecuador--who knows, maybe I'll find I like it as much as Mexico. In addition to social security, I have additional rental income, but my understanding is that only the social security is considered in determing whether I meet Mexico's income requirement.


They just look at regular deposits over 6 months. They don't care where the deposits come from.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

It might be a good time to get the specifics at a local consular office.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> They just look at regular deposits over 6 months. They don't care where the deposits come from.


This agrees with what I found when I originally researched the RT application requirements through the Boston consulate after the change in the law. However, I read a number of reports saying that some INM offices in Mexico were insisting that only deposits from pensions, annuities, social security, etc. would be considered. I seem to remember at least one office requiring a letter from the bank identifying the source of someon's pension. Others said this was not the case at "their" INM office. There was a great deal of conflicting information floating around in the months following the 2012 change in the law, (and perhaps not a whole lot of consistency of interpretation?)

Anyway, I took all this to mean that while I could probably get approved for the visa through the Boston consulate, INM might not issue a residency permit once in Mexico. I have to say: I would really enjoy being wrong!


----------

